# Zahlensysteme



## Mudassar (10. Jan 2016)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte Hilfe bei folgender Aufgabe:

Aufgabe 1: Schreiben Sie ein Programm, das eine Dezimalzahl in eine Zahl in einem beliebigen Zahlensystem zwischen 2 und 16 umwandelt. Erster Ansatz für eine Lösung ist das Restwert-Verfahren. Da hier evtl. nichtnumerische Zeichen entstehen ( ‘A‘...‘F‘) ist „String“ der richtige Datentyp für das Ergebnis. Falls eine Reihe von Entscheidungen getroffen werden müssen sind geschachtelte ifAnweisungen recht unübersichtlich. Informieren Sie sich über die alternativen Möglichkeiten einer switch-case-Anweisung.

Ich bedanke mich im vorraus für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## VirtualIndex (10. Jan 2016)

Was hast du bisher getan oder versucht @Mudassar? Wo gibt es genau Probleme? Infos zum switch-Statement gibt es hier.


----------

